# Musk Pink And Fleshy



## D.P.Holmes

I've recently noticed a pink-tinged to my musk's skin. She's also taken on a puffy, fleshy look. She's 5 years old and usually quite active. Over the last few weeks, however, she took up basking a lot more. Even without a basking lamp, she can be on the platform for hours on end. There has been a couple of occasions where I've had to put her back into the water out of fear she'll dehydrate or something. Her appetite varies. Some days she'll leave the majority of the food she's given others, she'll be begging for more. I'm a little worried so need as much advice as possible.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I would take her to a vet.


----------

